# More Bad Senator Press.....



## Jim9guitars (May 5, 2012)

I did not know they had a free pass to travel VIA Rail, however, they would rather spend thousands of dollars of the taxpayers money to take other means of travel. Haven't we all had just about enough of this?

http://www.vancouversun.com/news/na...+doesn+appeal+some+Toronto/8025786/story.html


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Jim9guitars said:


> I did not know they had a free pass to travel VIA Rail, however, they would rather spend thousands of dollars of the taxpayers money to take other means of travel. Haven't we all had just about enough of this?
> 
> http://www.vancouversun.com/news/na...+doesn+appeal+some+Toronto/8025786/story.html


They should be required to pay back the difference in fares in train and airfare. This freebie has to stop. Enough pigs in this country, we don't need them on
Parliament hill!


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Senate, by it's own conduct, has become a useless legislative body.

Time to abolish it.............and the Governor General might as well go the way of the dodo bird as well.

I don't like the "dictatorial" style of the Harper government either.........but at least Canadians can kick them to the curb in the next election, if they so desire.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> The Senate, by it's own conduct, has become a useless legislative body.
> 
> Time to abolish it.............and the Governor General might as well go the way of the dodo bird as well.


What's wrong with the GG? He's not padding his expenses. he's living in a house provided for him by the Canadian Taxpayer. Besides, where would the Queen,
Prince Phillip, Charles and Camilla or William and Kate stay? In the Holiday Inn?



> I don't like the "dictatorial" style of the Harper government either.........but at least Canadians can kick them to the curb in the next election, if they so desire.


*Well I guess Canadians asked for it when they voted for him in the last election.* They had a choice at the time with Jack Layton. To vote in basically a dictator under the pretense of a PC-Alliance affiliation..well what can we say? 
At least he's not going out and having his opponents disappear in the middle of the night like some other political entity in the 30s.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Oink! Oink! Another senator collecting money from the taxpayer by "bending the rules"...hmmm..why then, can't they leave the poor peasants collecting
pogey alone? Why do the gov't gestapos have to come to their doors to ask questions if they still qualify. Does anyone see anything wrong with this picture?



> [/B]MONTREAL - A Quebec senator is making no apologies for collecting a housing allowance despite living little more than a drive across a bridge from Parliament.
> Conservative Sen. Pierre-Hugues Boisvenu says the payments, reportedly more than $20,000, *are legitimately within Senate rules.*
> Boisvenu says he has proven that his primary residence is in Sherbrooke, Que. and his secondary residence is in Gatineau, Que., just outside Ottawa.[/B]


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

How about double, triple standards? One standard for Herr Harpo and his buddies, another standard for the elitists and the third standard for the rest of us lowly peasants? :hypnotysed:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

carverman said:


> Oink! Oink! Another senator collecting money from the taxpayer by "bending the rules"...hmmm..why then, can't they leave the poor peasants collecting
> pogey alone? Why do the gov't gestapos have to come to their doors to ask questions if they still qualify. Does anyone see anything wrong with this picture?


I have a huge problem with the EI "anti-fraud" squad.

First, the tone of the whole message is that anyone collecting EI is worth further investigation.

The second is that EI has a reporting system. The last employer has to submit the paperwork. The person is either laid off or they aren't.

The only way around that is fraudulent employers.........and that shouldn't be hard to check..........just Google them.

Lastly, my biggest problem is the involvement of the government at all.

EI is insurance that we all pay premiums to. If the fund was standalone........there would be Billions of surplus in it.

But the government raids it, collects all the premiums and then makes the rules tougher and tougher to collect, so they can keep more of it.

I thought conservatives were all in favour of smaller, less intrusive government?

Not Harpers PCs apparently.

They want to control everything from the criminal justice system to EI.

The sooner we are rid of them..........the better.

Ontario helped Harper get a majority last time. There is no way he gets any support from Ontario next time.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> How about double, triple standards? One standard for *Herr Harpo and his buddies*, another standard for the elitists and the third standard for the rest of us lowly peasants? :hypnotysed:


http://wafflesatnoon.com/2012/12/16...isarm-its-citizens-is-this-quote-from-hitler/

Kanada, Kanada uber alles...


----------

